# Best handling/fun cars?



## james123 (Oct 31, 2009)

Right! I've been driving a good 3 years now,so I've built up my no claims and I've also got abit off money burning a hole in my pocket!

Just wanting to know from you guys with more experience than me and those who grew up with the cars what's my best bet..

I'm looking for something nippy that I can also drive hard, good handling is a biggy!! and just altogether fun to drive ! Late 80's - early 90's.. I've had a mk1 mr2 which I loved, thought I was a real drivers car and would like something similar but also willing to try FWD aswell! 

Any suggestions?? Budget is 2-3k


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

There is only one choice. 










Take a look at this video on YouTube:






Classic insurance 11,000 miles per year costs me £152 fully comp.


----------



## james123 (Oct 31, 2009)

To be honest the 205 was one off my top choices but, 1.6 or 1.9??


----------



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

A little newer, but how about an accord type r?


----------



## willwander (Nov 30, 2012)

If you go for a 205 pug it's gotta be a 1.9 
Or go for an old style mini, much slower but handles like a kart.
For me older cars are much more fun to drive, forget about top speed, go for smiles per hour


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

205 has to be a 1.9 but lots of sheds about so watch what you buy. 

Old Mini's handle pretty well nice fun to drive. 

New Mini also handle well


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

mk2 gti 8v or 16v. you can pick up 1.8 20v turbo conversions for about £2000 and they are epic fun but reliability might be an issue if its not done properly.

206 gti, 306 gti6. mx5. silvia turbo. lots of stuff really.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Audi S3 8l
Mazda MX5
Toyota MR2
Golf GTI
Civic Type R


----------



## Twizz (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm biased towards Minis (classic ones) but we used to have a MX5 (before it was written off last Tuesday)... Both handle well but for me, the mini always puts a smile on my face. They've got their own character and personality compared of newer cars that are just "fast". 

As long as it puts a smile on your face, who cares what it looks like or what it is.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Old Mini
106 GTI
Ford Puma
:driver:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

4th Gen 2.2 Honda Prelude. Will see 0-60 circa 6.5 seconds and handles like a go kart.

Or as above, Accord Type R, superb handling for a FWD


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

SLK:thumb:


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

Ford Puma 1.7 is a good shout..

Renault Clio 172 
Fiat Coupe 20V
Alfa 147 2.0 TS


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

Citroen C2 loeb  know its not 80/90's but great fun!!


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

For late 80's-early 90's I'd get an MX5. No frills RWD fun.


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

Integra aswell :thumb:


----------



## leon2 gr (Apr 9, 2013)

honda s2000 
renault clio rs
renault megane rs


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Sport KA?


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Got to be a Renault 'Tripod' RS'. Any and all are great fun.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

*Best:*

VW Golf (MK6 & MK7)
Jaguar XF

*Fun*

VW Golf (MK6 & MK7)


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> *Best:*
> 
> VW Golf (MK6 & MK7)
> Jaguar XF
> ...


I guess you didn't see this ? :lol:


james123 said:


> Any suggestions?? Budget is 2-3k


----------



## Dift (May 22, 2011)

Ill have 2 of each at that price!

I'd hardly suggest a new golf as fun either.


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

...Or an XF for handling 

The wifes A3 S-Line handles better than the XF I test drove


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> *Best:*
> 
> VW Golf (MK6 & MK7)
> Jaguar XF
> ...


:lol::lol:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Beancounter said:


> I guess you didn't see this ? :lol:


You missed the fun bit too.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Mk1 golf gti. Alot have 1.8 16v or 2.0 16v fitted so quite quick 
Couple of suspension mods has them handling very well


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

205 GTi
Corrado/ Golf VR6
teg R
kit car?


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

It's a few years since I had it and my memory isn't what it used to be, but I recall that my Renault Clio Williams 2 was a great handling car. Worth a shout if you can get a nice one. Otherwise I still love the 205 Gti 1.9 I had before it.:thumb:


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

ek9 type r


----------



## Jdm boy (May 13, 2011)

Honda integra dc2
Honda civic ek9
205 gti
mk2 golf gti (maybe)
classic mini (would you get one for 2-3k?)

rwds 
mx5
r32 skyline gtst
200sx
mr2


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Kerr said:


> You missed the fun bit too.


Exactly!

Fun wise I'd try an Integra Type R, Clio 182/172 or a MX-5.


----------



## LSpec (Apr 7, 2013)

i dont know if you can find them there.
a nissan 100nx, 
toyota paseo
maybe a little expensive

honda eg6
cyborg


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

I do wonder how the 300zx handles... Probably comes under fun though.


----------



## AKA Pabs (Apr 7, 2013)

Honda integra.


----------



## davrob (Mar 3, 2012)

What about a 205 GTI with a 16v engine in it,i had one for 7 years,brilliant fun car.


----------



## madstaff (Jun 4, 2012)

106 Rallye.

205 gti 1.9.

In fact most of the French hot hatches.

Or Mk2 Golf Gti - ultimately not as exciting but not as liable to drop to bits. :lol:


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> *Best:*
> 
> VW Golf (MK6 & MK7)
> Jaguar XF
> ...


WTF is this serious?

He said handling. Handling is how adjustable a car is when on or near its limits, ie. Lift the throttle and does it actually react mid corner, can you make it steer with the throttle pedal?

I can't see how any of the cars you've listed can be called exciting or well handling cars. They handle but not in a way the OP is wanting.

Try:

Clio 172, 182

205 GTi

Mk2 Golf GTI (but not a patch on the above - I've owned them)

MX5

Puma

KA sport, not fast but they drive like a go kart.

e46 328/330 but not that sharp to drive.

Focus ST 170

VX220

106 GTi/Rallye

306 GTi/Rally

Megane 225

MG ZS 180, you may laugh but they go and stop very well.


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

LSpec said:


> i dont know if you can find them there.
> a nissan 100nx,
> toyota paseo
> maybe a little expensive
> ...


Nissan 100nx, errrr, they don't handle at all, had 2 and neither go around a roundabout at 30mph without the front understeering instantly, will not breakdown or die ever though!


----------



## Benjay (Mar 17, 2013)

For front wheel drive, it has to be the integra dc2 type r, handles so well, amazing fun on B roads.

Also there's the dc5 type r which I currently own but do have to admit the dc2 is much more aggressive and the handling is slightly better but not as easy to live with as a daily drive


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

Citroen zx 2.0 16v limited edition, rare and ****e, but Christ the handling....


----------



## EVL (Dec 31, 2010)

If you are genuinely looking for something that puts a smile on your face, then try and get a drive in a Suzuki Cappuccino. 665cc, 3 cylinders, turbocharged, rear wheel drive fun. 
They really do drive like a go-cart and is one of the few cars I've owned that put a smile on my face every single time I drove it. Bonus is they can also be driven as a targa or full convertible.
Another car in that price range would have to be one of the early Mitsubishi Evos. Handling and accelaration that would put many more expensive cars to shame.


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

robertdon777 said:


> MG ZS 180, you may laugh but they go and stop very well.


Agreed, great car. Nice & light with 180 ponies and nice chassis set up.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

MX5- Any of them will put a smile on your face. Out of the box a mk1 is the most raw but a mk3 with a few tweaks is a very very capable car. Sadly doesn't fall into your price bracket though. 

So for the price you could buy a mk1 or 2. Both have issues with rusty sills the mk2 more than the mk1 so choose wisely! 

In my honest opinion I loved Intergra type Rs until my mate got one. He loves it, it is fast but its costing him a fortune, doesn't seem quite as reliable as some of the hondas he has had and is costing him a fortune. He paid good money for it too thinking it was a good one. To me it's just bloody noisy! Although that is probably the exhaust he has on. I don't mind noisy cars but I don't do boomy head mash noise! Sounds awesome from outside though.


----------



## danga200 (Feb 22, 2010)

This is mine to be precise.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Considering your budget I would say a MX5, my mother had one for 14 years and apart from normal service items the only thing that ever went was the clutch, slave cylinder and the soft top was replaced.


----------



## Joe the Plumber (Sep 4, 2012)

I can't believe, after all those suggestions, that no-one else has mentioned a Subaru Impreza. Some of the earlier ones are within your budget at present.

Watch out for rusty rear arches, and obviously they do tend to be driven hard, but you should be able to pick up something decent within your budget with a bit of searching. You'll get more power and handling than with anything else so far listed (except perhaps the Evo of course).


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

E36 328 or 323/5

Can get a minter for 2.5k then £500 for polybushing and suspension upgrades.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

From my own experience a RenaultSport Clio 172/182 would be top of the list, my 172 puts a smile on my face every time I drive it. Even more so that it doesn't look as quick as it is.

Sadly the Twingo 133 is still out of that price bracket as they actually handle better as standard all be it with less power. Still immense fun.

My thoughts otherwise would be an MX5, Civic Type-R or maybe Fiesta ST.



Dixondmn said:


> Sport KA?


That is a really good shout too, my mum had one and it was so much fun to drive. Not overly fast but the handling was brilliant, sharp steering and a gutsy engine. Just wasn't great on fuel for the performance you got. Think my 172 is better on fuel and a lot more powerful.

Very underrated car though.


----------



## pcm1980 (May 4, 2009)

Clio 172/182 if it was my money, very quick little cars and great handling. Excellent examples with lowish miles can be had in your budget. Or something a little older, 309 gti, handles like a 205 on steriods.


----------



## CGRD (Jan 9, 2013)

Ok so were talking about FUN and best HANDLING cars right, I'm utterly amazed no one has mentioned the Smart Roadster! They are go carts with an engine, light, sharp handling and responsive (with a remap). I think they were top gears fun car of the year twice when they first came out. A real drivers car! ... I know I'm going to get criticised, when I got mine friends were very sceptical 'until' they had a go in it, two actually went out and bought one themselves :thumb:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

CGRD said:


> Ok so were talking about FUN and best HANDLING cars right, I'm utterly amazed no one has mentioned the Smart Roadster! They are go carts with an engine, light, sharp handling and responsive (with a remap). I think they were top gears fun car of the year twice when they first came out. A real drivers car! ... I know I'm going to get criticised, when I got mine friends were very sceptical 'until' they had a go in it, two actually went out and bought one themselves :thumb:


I don't think many people will be in a position to comment of their handling.

You barely see one let alone have the chance to drive it.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

CGRD said:


> Ok so were talking about FUN and best HANDLING cars right, I'm utterly amazed no one has mentioned the Smart Roadster! They are go carts with an engine, light, sharp handling and responsive (with a remap). I think they were top gears fun car of the year twice when they first came out. A real drivers car! ... I know I'm going to get criticised, when I got mine friends were very sceptical 'until' they had a go in it, two actually went out and bought one themselves :thumb:


No I get you buddy! They do handle and go pretty well. I was suprised how nippy it was being a low displacement engine. They do have turbos though and are light weight! Don't think I'd ever buy one having owned an mx5 or two since. I'll be honest, I looked into buying one when I'd been out in my mates but I couldn't justify the cost. Thats when I found the mx5.


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

robertdon777 said:


> MG ZS 180, you may laugh but they go and stop very well.


I've always liked these, wouldn't mind one myself. They can be had for dirt cheap, too.


----------



## LSpec (Apr 7, 2013)

Deniance said:


> Nissan 100nx, errrr, they don't handle at all, had 2 and neither go around a roundabout at 30mph without the front understeering instantly, will not breakdown or die ever though!


actually I have one for road races (amateur class).
it handles very well, even before I changed de sway bar, and after changed a better suspension, and thick sway bar, the car handles very well, you can see this video

as you can see a friend of mine is driving a Glanza.






I dont really know, but maybe the settings for alignment


----------

